# Bearding



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

May need more space inside the hive or better ventilation.


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

They've got lots of extra room in there, so you may be on target on ventilation.


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

may be because you mowed close to the hive.mine have done that after mowing


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

swamprat said:


> may be because you mowed close to the hive.mine have done that after mowing


I've mowed around them several times (even accidentally bumped the legs a time or two) and this is the first time they've bearded like that. I DID weedeat all around them for the first time, so maybe they were waiting for me to be silly enough to do that again. ;-)

I replaced the mason jar of syrup in there this morning and added a bar in front of the follower feeder (inoperative, but I didn't make a follower) that has 10 5/32" holes drilled in it evenly spaced from side to side and pulled the last cork from the entrance holes. I'll see if this helps.


----------

